# Full Blue Rili Shrimp



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Sigh, I don't know if I'm jealous of the shrimp or the camera that took it


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW that is a very nice shrimp... can I get on the waiting list for some


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

So once these are selling at whatever price, how much will the red and blue rilis become?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Heck if I know, but the full blue rilis won't be stabilized for at least a year out if they even get them to start breeding true. That single full blue rili was 1 out of hundreds. They are being worked on to breed true, but how long it takes to do so is the real question.


----------



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Once they do start breeding true, do you think the same will happen to them as what happened with red rilis- they sold for hundreds, then $200, then $100, then $50.00, $30, $20, $10, and then a great shrimp dealer sells juveniles for $3.00. lol. Or will it be a slower process?

I'm eager to get a few red and blue rilis once they come down in price. They're very neat!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Im sure they will


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont have enough tanks to keep up with all the shrimp I want lol.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

That shrimp is gorgeous as always!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

GDP said:


> I dont have enough tanks to keep up with all the shrimp I want lol.


MTS!!!! Lol. It's ok, I have it too. Just setup 2 more tanks and don't even have any shrimp for them yet. lol.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL MTS, I think all shrimpers have that disease.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

msnikkistar said:


> LOL MTS, I think all shrimpers have that disease.


Yup. Started with a few RCS shrimp from my petstore cause I thought they looked neat in my tank. Then I planted my tank. Then I got some crystals. Then I realized the crystals would like a lower pH, so setup a tank for them and got some high-grade blacks. Then I setup a 2.5gal I had around, then a 5.5gal I got given. If I get a tank for free or given to me, I have to set it up. lol.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You should see me trying to sneak a new tank into my house and the look my husband gives me. lolol

Also, small explanation, I got information from my breeder that blue rili prices won't go down as fast as red rilis due to the fact that are what the japanese are mostly interested in and blue rilis have not yet been introduced to a majority of the population in Japan. Also, blue rilis prices will go up much higher before they even begin to drop. Because blue is a color thats usually extremely hard to have stabalize and breed true. Even now my breeder has an offspring percentile of 20% being green colored rilis and 40% or so being nice destinctive blue rilis and the rest being red rilis with slight blue hue.

But apparently these full blue rilis are the hardest thing to achieve in regards to coloration. Otherwise it would have been stabalized now since the first was back last year when silane showed it









What tends to happen is the blue cap and tail is lost in the preceding generations however there is a chance that could change because this time my breeder has a purpley red capped head which will likely throw out blue capped and tailed rilis.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Pretty cool how shrimps are progressing with all these mutation. One day someone will breed a black rili.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> One day someone will breed a black rili.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdviSan_MRI

It's not a neo though. Still pretty cool.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Ignorance time: How does the "Full blue" differ from the normal Blue Rili? Is it just that the body has a bluish cast vs clear or white?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Normal blue rili has red with a blue hue in the "clear" area, full blue is completely blue.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I didn't know there was such thing as a green rili. Do you have any pics?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

You know what I find interesting about most pro breeders is that they have no substrate.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> I didn't know there was such thing as a green rili. Do you have any pics?






















GDP said:


> You know what I find interesting about most pro breeders is that they have no substrate.


Some do, and some don't. In order to have a bare bottom tank, you have to know what you are doing in terms of supplemental bacteria and additives to successfully raise the higher grade shrimp.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! Those look pretty cool! How much are they worth?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Beats me lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdviSan_MRI
> 
> It's not a neo though. Still pretty cool.



WOW...Rili Cool...that's a nice looking shrimp....:thumbsup:


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> Wow! Those look pretty cool! How much are they worth?


Whatever people are willing to pay for them lol.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I love green shrimps. I'd probably be willing to pay $5-6 for a green neo. I know they're not too rare in large colonies. I hear of them turning up in colonies more often than I hear of rilis turning up in rcs colonies.

I wonder what your breeder's culls look like, Nikki. 

One man's culls can be another's prized possessions. haha.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> I love green shrimps. I'd probably be willing to pay $5-6 for a green neo. I know they're not too rare in large colonies. I hear of them turning up in colonies more often than I hear of rilis turning up in rcs colonies.
> 
> I wonder what your breeder's culls look like, Nikki.
> 
> One man's culls can be another's prized possessions. haha.


Yep very true lol. Half of my CRS are culls, but they were cheap.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I tend to like many mutations people consider culls.

Nikki, are blue rilis inbred to a point where they are a little more sensitive than red rilis/red rilis?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Any idea what the genetics are behind the Rilis? Is it just a single trait that can then be passed to different neocaridina color morphs through crossing?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Like all shrimp, they are selectively breed for the traits.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Id assume colors that dont breed true are housed on multiple loci, giving a wide range of "blueness" depending on how many loci are homozygous for the given color, whether its a recessive trait at each loci (like most shrimp colorations), dominant, or a mix of both....


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, pretty!

Is it me or does your buddy Frank really love blue shrimp? lol


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I seriously had a shrimp-swoon when I saw these! Holy moley, thats hot!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

is this user even active anymore?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> is this user even active anymore?


I believe she had some uhh disappearance fiasco that ended up with a lot of angry customers


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah, i read. something to do with blue shrimps... very scandalous... We dont see much of these dramas on the East coast


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i had one show up in my red rili but all she gave me was normal red rili sorry for bad pics but just to show it did happen lol


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have them show up every now and then from my mutations tank, but I haven't bothered to breed them.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*show off mine*

it's head has kind'a purplish tone to it.
sorry for the crappy pic's
thanks for looking,

big o


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

man talk about resurrection ... does anyone have purple neos?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

My plums were too weak and had to quit the project. I don't know if anyone else is currently working on purple or not.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

It's nice but still far from looking like Rili shrimp.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've actually got a couple that are starting to look like that. Had a male/female pair of reds randomly turn almost that kind of blue, and all of their first gen offspring have a blue tint with at least some red. Haven't had a chance to see gen 2 yet, but I may add a blue velvet female to the mix and see what happens


----------

